# Fed up with Red Nose Day already.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's early days but somehow just about every 'deserving' case I would not give a penny to.
And we have another week of it.

Grumpy Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Cheer up Ray - it's only 280 days till Christmas


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And thats another thing Jean.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am in total and utter agreement with you Ray, and don't even START me on "Children in Need" 

I am at a loss as to how a PUBLIC SERVICE broadcaster can get away with incessantly plugging its "own" charity.

Grumpy old bastards of the world UNITE behind Ray and I 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Charity Officials Are Increasingly Receiving Million-Dollar Paydays

About 2,700 people had seven-figure pay packages at the nonprofits in 2014, a number that was up a third in three years, newly searchable IRS data show 
Javon Bea, president and CEO of the nonprofit Mercy Health System in Janesville, Wis., had 2014 compensation of $8 million.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/charit...y-receiving-million-dollar-paydays-1488754532

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work if you can get or what??

I now only give to the Salvation Army, they don't pay anyone and I have witnessed first hand their work with the homeless etc, very humbling. 

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't forget the Samaritans...

ray


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got a wife, two kids, three grandkids and seven pubs to support. ;0)

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I only give to Children in need, and other child charities as and when, they are in need through no fault of their own, as for high salaries, if you want the best then you're in the market and have to pay market prices, I don't like it, but where do you find altruistic managment at that level who will work for peanuts, hopefully they do at least bring in more donations.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And thats another thing Jean.!!!
> 
> Ray.


I thought you would like that Ray!!:wink2:


----------

